# What calcium supplement do you use?



## kim86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Like the subject title asks, which kind do you use? Brand and type (with or without d3). I just wanna know what the majority uses so I can use the same. I feed whole prey once a week to my baby but also supplement with RepCal calcium without d3 when I feed ground meat. Do you guys also use any sort of multivitamins?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 9, 2012)

I use Zoo Med Repti Calcium without D3.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 9, 2012)

I used Zoo Med Repti Calcium without the D3 until I moved my iguana outside. I'll sprinkle abit over his food every now and then but he does fine without it.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yea I say no to supplements and feed food with a high bone volume.


----------



## megasaurus (Oct 9, 2012)

I have: 
Flukers Calcium + vitD3
Rep-Cal Calcium with no d3
Reptivite (forgot which brand since I have it in a salt shaker)
and Miner-All (go here if you don't know what minerall is: www.stickytonguefarms.com)

although I have all of these supplements I basically just use Minerall on everything, and every now and then I add a pinch of straight RepCal calcium without D3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 9, 2012)

I use Repashy Calcium Plus on non-whole prey foods (turkey, heart, egg, etc)


----------



## kim86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dana C (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't use a commercial calcium supplement. I save egg shell and grind them in a coffee grinder. the primary component of egg shell is calcium carbonate which is the most digestible form. I don't provide extra D3 because if given enough UVB you don't need it. I do however use a bit of reptile specific vitamin supplement. I found that they don't like the taste of it sprinkled on their food so I disolve some in water and inject a FT mouse with it using a syringe and needle. I feed prey including FT mice, whole small fish, shrimp etc. along with cut up chicken, beef liver, heart (when available), gizzards and an occasional pancreas as at special treat. 
I also buy chicken wings when I can find them on sale. I section them into thirds at the joint and my lizards love them.
Of course all of mine are 1+ years old and can handle them. I started feeding them when they hit 9 months.

Also don't be afraid of offering left over chicken wings from your human feast as an occasional treat.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 10, 2012)

Dana, I was under the impression cooked meat isn't good for them. Is it only okay to feed the left over wings because it's a rare occasion?


----------



## Dana C (Oct 10, 2012)

Raw is better but cooked meat won't hurt them. I only give them some when I have a little left. Left over wings are like candy. My Black Throat really likes my lemon pepper wings. There is only a very small amount of seasoning left along with a little meat and cartilage. Mind you this only happens once a month or so. I don't eat a lot of meat so I don't have nightly left overs. When I do it is chicken or fish usually.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome to know. I too rarely eat meat, that isn't fast food. I'll be sure to remember to share when I do though!


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2012)

Dana - how do you feel about the fact that the bones can splinter when cooked.


----------

